# I think I found a guide for next Spring's hunt.



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

This is my first time reading the turkey hunting forum, so my apologies if this has been posted before. :lol:

http://www.flabber.nl/linkdump/video/talkshowmevrouw-doet-kalkoenpijp-6911


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

Let me wipe the tears away!!!:lol:


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

lol,lol,lol- Good stuff.The judges gave her a 10.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Laughed so hard my chest hurts! That's good stuff.


----------

